# where can I find cherry shrimp?



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Where can I get cherry shrimp, besides on the internet? None of the pet stores sell them, and I cannot find anyone who sells them. They are suppose to be easy to get, but I cannot seem to find them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you live near any major cities? Almost every major city, and some medium sized ones, have one or many aquarium clubs. Shrimp are very commonly traded in club meetings. Membership to clubs is often times free, but will sometimes cost a small fee (Usually like $1 to $5 per meeting or $15 to $20 a year). Most clubs end their meeting with an auction, where you can buy all sorts of cool fish, inverts, plants and equipment. Shrimp are very common at these auctions, and you might be able to find even cooler shrimp if you prefer. From what I have seen, most auction prices dont go over a few dollars, unless it is a really rare and expensive species. I would encourage you to try to find clubs in your area.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I looked in every pet store near me for some and no luck, so I had to buy some off the internet. Mine should be here next week.
The only thing I didn't do was try a club like bmlbytes suggested. If you can find one, I would go for it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

P.senegalus, there are plenty of clubs in the Atlanta area.

Atlanta Area Aquarium Association
Atlanta Koi Club
Atlanta Reef Club
Atlanta Southeastern Marine Aquarium Society


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> P.senegalus, there are plenty of clubs in the Atlanta area.
> 
> Atlanta Area Aquarium Association
> Atlanta Koi Club
> ...


 I didn't think about the clubs when I was looking, but I live in South GA.
I couldn't make it to the meetings


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

There is the First Coast Aquarium Society in Jacksonville.
And the North Florida Marine Society in Tallahassee.

Dunno if either of those are close enough to you.

Otherwise, next time you are in the LFS, ask them about nearby aquarium societies.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I just bought some red cherry shrimp from my favorite lfs the other day. We have them here on the west coast in the PNW. 

I picked one that is carrying eggs so I should have some baby shrimp in a couple weeks.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If your water conditions are right you will. Baby shrimp are so small they are almost impossible to see.


----------

